# Hybrid Questions



## Gem (May 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
I've been looking to add a new antaresia to my collection because I just love the little guys!

I recently discovered that a breeder I have purchased from once before sold me a hybrid (by their own admission months after purchase) but did not advertise him as a hybrid.

I do not breed snakes, I don't care about fancy patterns or anything, I enjoy keeping them because they're awesome therefore the fact that one of my little guys is a hybrid doesn't bother me, it's the fact that it was not disclosed on the ad or any time during the sale which is obviously very dishonest and just isn't sitting well with me.

Now when I look online for a new one, I can't help but be suspicious on every ad!

Question time!
Does it really matter to have a hybrid? Are there any factors in being a hybrid that may impact on the snakes health or wellbeing in any way?
How do you know what you're looking for? Is there any real way to tell if what you're getting is what is being advertised?
Also why do you think they lied about it? If selling hybrids isn't a bad thing then why lie? The snake was not expensive and I just don't really understand the benefit of it.

Upon reading other threads, I realise that people feel quite strongly on whether they're for or against hybrids and I understand both sides but I still find it all a little overwhelming when looking to buy.

Thanks guys!


----------



## kittycat17 (May 25, 2017)

Gem said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been looking to add a new antaresia to my collection because I just love the little guys!
> 
> I recently discovered that a breeder I have purchased from once before sold me a hybrid (by their own admission months after purchase) but did not advertise him as a hybrid.
> ...



Well breeding hybrids is illegal in Queensland at the moment not sure about other states 

Most people are against it because it generally is mixing 2 species with different needs eg a green tree Python crossed with a jag - these are called jagpondros and tend to be very noticeably different in colour and markings and they can lean to being more like carpets Or vice versa, people are also doing carpet x womas, ball pythons x woma etc those these are more often found overseas 

The reason they may have lied about it is because it could have been an accidental clutch (they kept a stimmie in with a spotted) or because they realised there is no market for antaresia hybrids and because it is illegal in some states


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 25, 2017)

I wouldnt worry if the mixed blood doesnt bother you its a sub species cross you should have no health issues.


----------



## Gem (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for your information guys


----------



## pinefamily (May 25, 2017)

It's also illegal in SA, Kittycat.


----------



## kittycat17 (May 25, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> It's also illegal in SA, Kittycat.



Ok will add that to the memory bank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

